# whats the cheapest and most reliable pellet gun websight



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

i am planning on buying the RWS 34 .22 the cheapest ive seen it 4 is about $220 do you think this is a good choice for a gun i plan on killing sparrows at 20 yards crows at 40 chipmunks at 2 yards because i stand on my padio and wait for them to run out and groundhogs at 30 yards quite a varity a know thanks for the help :beer:


----------



## frank123 (Jul 16, 2006)

RWS are excellent guns, and .22 will deliver the punch you need.


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

do you own a RWS pellet gun??


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I ordered the rws model 34 off of the outdorr superstore 200$ great gun 22 cal puts a hurt on small game


----------

